#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

IIIT Vadodara Year of Establishment:* 2013.

*IIIT* *Vadodara** Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT* *Vadodara* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT* *Vadodara** B-Tech Branch:*


Computer Science and EngineeringInformation Technology

*First Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
5501
11972
15848
25126
67039
103873
131048
158552

AI
Information Technology
9710
15776
16104
29669
90123
120766
106825
194981



*Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
7516
16684
24178
30786
98359
123502
135248
212971

AI
Information Technology
12294
19314
23881
34391
125735
136409
161106
232399



*Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
7516
18199
24178
31484
98359
129549
135248
217887

AI
Information Technology
12294
21398
23881
35151
131732
146053
161106
249764



*Fourth Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
9603
20601
24178
33334
98359
143950
158070
250347

AI
Information Technology
18676
23529
24907
37251
138048
157322
96322
261067



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
Computer Science & Engineering
17485
28690
32472
37138
101945
152955
204718
263559

AI
Information Technology
25549
36685
37706
43922
158148
199073
274673
399912



*FEE STRUCTURE IN RUPEES:*
*Institute fee*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
56,000 per semester

Caution Deposit_(One Time) (Refundable)_
7,000

Text Books
Institute will arrange the text books for the semester. Students have to pay the cost & collect the textbooks at the time of registrations, at the beginning of semester.


*Hostel Fee*
*Particulars*
*Amount (For Boys)*
*Amount (For Girls)*

Hostel Fee, Water & Electricity Charges
7,630 per semester
5,250 per semester



*PLACEMENTS 2015 STATICS

**IIIT Vadodara Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Vadodara - is established to cater to the emerging needs and opportunities and meet economic challenges being thrown by the incessant IT revolution. It is setup as a Not for Profit Public Private Partnership (PPP) model. It is a major initiative taken by Government of Gujarat to harness the multifarious dimension of IT Industry. The Government of Gujarat has lent support to the Institute by providing 50 acres of land and Building. It is aimed at providing future candidates who shall become a precursor in the field of IT. A Governing Council consisting of distinguished people from academia, industry and government preside over the governance of the institute.

The Institute aims at evolving strong research programmes in a plethora of areas where IT shall provide a common link with profound emphasis on development of technology and its application.

*Faculty:*


Presently the Indian Institute of Information Technology, Vadodara is being mentored by DAIICT, Gandhinagar. Being the academic mentor, faculty recruitment for IIIT-V is also managed by DAIICT. 

*Address:*

Block No.9 (IC Department),Government Engineering College, Sector-28, Gandhinagar, Gujarat





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

